# B-day cook Sunday April 17th



## LarryWolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

Well Happy Birthday Fatz!  Sounds like ya'll are gonna have a good ole' time!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday Fatz...hey, why isn't Paul over here too??  Ashamed of us are ya??   :grin:  #-o


----------



## ddog27 (Apr 15, 2005)

FATZ,

We are the same age!!    I turned 32 on March 21st of this year!!  
 :happyd:  :joy:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2005)

Happy birthday q brotha!


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 15, 2005)

Will happy Brithday fatz!!! I hope everything go great and keep me a  beer cold.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday Fatz. I think that would be a good time to try the rub we assembled on line here!


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Apr 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday EH!!


----------



## Griff (Apr 15, 2005)

Fatz, happy birthday greetings from the North.

Griff


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 16, 2005)

Fatz, what a coincidence! Once , I was 32 on April 17th!!!!! Small world! Happy Birthday! Woodrow


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Fatz. They start coming sooner now! Enjoy your day and have one or two for me!!!


----------



## Finney (Apr 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Q-Brotha!  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 18, 2005)

So how did it turn out? Any pics?


----------

